# Small Orange Flea-Like Bugs?



## cityofdaggers (Nov 3, 2008)

I was just changing the water in my fish tank and noticed these small little.. things floating on the surface of the water
they are extremely tiny (about as big as a grain of sand), are orange, and are hopping around on the surface of the water like fleas.
I couldn't see any sign of them actually being in the water, but I could have just missed them because they are so tiny
all the fish seem fine, I had one guppy die about a week ago, but I dont believe it was sick 

Does anybody know what these are, and how I can get rid of them?

Tank info:
25 gallons, has platys, guppies, neon tetras, cories, ottos and a plecostamus
the tank has been running and established for about 6 months
temperature is at 75 degrees
Im not sure what else you guys need to know..
thanks in advance for any help you can give me!


----------



## Kurtfr0 (Nov 2, 2008)

Only thing I COULD think of is, you brought it from the wild, Like those little spiders in pools that stand on the water.

EDIT: Or maybe one of your fishes is from the wild and it brought something? or was with wild fish.


----------



## COM (Mar 15, 2008)

Could they possibly be platy fry? What color are your platys?


----------



## cityofdaggers (Nov 3, 2008)

it's definitely not platy fry (I have had fry a couple times before and there's absolutley no way)
these little bugs are only on the surface of the water, hopping around..


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

They're probably Collembolans. Springtails. Harmless, if irksome. Scoop them out manually.


----------



## redpaulhus (Jan 18, 2005)

Springtails were my thought as well.


----------



## cityofdaggers (Nov 3, 2008)

Alright, I looked them up, and it looks like they are springtails
thanks so much guys!


----------



## aquatico (Mar 5, 2009)

Glad it was harmless. I would have been freaked lol XP


----------

